# January 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Dec 22, 2013)

Poll closes December 28th at 11:59 PM GMT.



Image #1
View attachment 5141
Image by Tahra from DeviantArt



Image #2
View attachment 5142


----------



## Staff Deployment (Dec 23, 2013)

You should look at more of Tahra's stuff. He does some pretty amazing artwork.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 23, 2013)

I doubt if it is possible, but it would be great for me if the current poll status was hidden until it was closed. - In the past, I have been influenced in how I've voted by how others already had...

I do like that first image. Did the artist whisper to that poor owl, 'for the love of God, don't look behind you...'


----------



## Folcro (Dec 23, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> I doubt if it is possible, but it would be great for me if the current poll status was hidden until it was closed.



In my personal opinion--- though for several reasons it pains me to say so--- a very good point. Though perhaps some writers appreciate the extra time provided by the _projected _winner. Still, I find Gav's observation most agreeable.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 23, 2013)

I doubt the forum has that functionality, but I agree.


----------



## Fin (Dec 24, 2013)

I've thought of it in the past. While there are forums out there that have the option, unfortunate as it may be, this is not one of them.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm concerned about the number who have voted. - If that equates to competition entries, it will make for a very busy January! (We've already had as many votes as in last month's competition.)


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 24, 2013)

In that picture I find it ironic that the girl in red isn't paying attention to the monster, because we all know that in Star Trek the guy wearing red always dies.


----------



## godofwine (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't even know what that is in the first image. I don't see a head, just tenticles and legs. Where is that image from?

& lol & the Star Trek red shirt. Capt. Kirk, Spock, McCoy & Ensign Red Shirt go down to a planet...guess who isn't coming back...


Lewdog said:


> In that picture I find it ironic that the girl in red isn't paying attention to the monster, because we all know that in Star Trek the guy wearing red always dies.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Dec 25, 2013)

If that's a lovecraftian monster, she will survive the longest. The others are already lost.


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 25, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> I'm concerned about the number who have voted. - If that equates to competition entries, it will make for a very busy January! (We've already had as many votes as in last month's competition.)



That happens on some LM's. I believe it is because some people vote not for what they'd like to write about, but what they'd like to see _others_ write about. And if that's true then there's nothing wrong with that. Some people may just enjoy reading the entries.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 26, 2013)

There might be vote inflation depending on which topic is chosen. From personal experience, there are some themes that I can't seem to write about no matter what I do. If the votes sway that way, I guess I'm waiting a month.


----------



## godofwine (Dec 26, 2013)

Guy Faukes said:


> There might be vote inflation depending on which topic is chosen. From personal experience, there are some themes that I can't seem to write about no matter what I do. If the votes sway that way, I guess I'm waiting a month.



With me, I can write about damned near anything. YOu know how when someone asks you a question and your mind automatically goes there, regardless if you tell them or not - IDK what that is called. But with me, I am the same way when I write. When given a path or direction I can focus and write about anything. I put my mind in the situation, viewing the situation through the eyes of the protagonist, the antagonist, and bystanders. Typically, in a dangerous situation (i.e. a shootout) there are two types of bystanders, the voyeurs and the GMTFOH! I see the scene, and can guess at the logical, and sometimes illogical, actions. In fact, themes make me focus and kind of ground the spaceship. 

I've already got my story more than halfway finished for the theme that is currently leading. Confrontations, and perceived confrontations are usually the best bet. The perceived confrontation (my last story about the cop finding someone in his house) built the drama around 

1. Is/was there someone in my house
2. If there is they made a big mistake because I have a gun and will use it
2a. There IS someone in my house (confirmation of suspicion) 
3. Who is it and how many?
4. Where are they?
5. Protagonist must be extremely careful.
6. Dramatic scare
7. Confrontation
8. Twist (optional)

You don't always leave a twist, but it is sometimes interesting to find something different than what you were expecting. Sometimes, I surprise myself on the depths of the subconscious thought process. I didn't realize that the homeless woman, baby's birth on Christmas Day, or light in the attic symbolizing the star in my last story until after it was judged, but the path was figured almost automatically when I heard what the theme was.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm going to try and pay a little more attention to how well used the prompt is this month. - In my enthusiasm, I may have been a little remiss in December's!


----------

